# Weight Watchers!



## JennyF (Feb 9, 2018)

After 2 years of trying to lose weight, I had almost given up. I tried it all... Keto, Adkins, counting calories, exchange lists, etc.. I was at my wits end after Christmas this year because of all the weight I gained. I heard that Weight Watchers had a newer program called "Freestyle" so I joined both Weight Watchers and took on a membership to Planet Fitness as well, committing to 6 months. I'm sooooo glad I did it! My first week on the program, I was very cognizant of counting all my points and keeping track of my food intake. I really didn't expect to lose more than 1 or 2 pounds at most. Even then I was a bit of a skeptic. 

I finally weighed in this past Sunday for the first time and to my surprise I was down 7 pounds my first week! I realize that much of it was water weight, but I know I'm continuing to loose this week as well because my clothes are already fitting me a little looser, not to mention I have more energy and I'm feeling better than I've felt in a few years. I LOVE this program and I'm never hungry either!

Are there any other Weight Watcher members here? I'd like to swap recipes and ideas for making the best use of this program.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, but don't put to much in my view. For me it isn't effective. But I am older than dirt, work crazy hours ,and one job is pretty stressful ( for me any way, many would not find it so ). I don't have time , or make time to make it work. The program isn't the problem, it's me. Good luck and I am sure you will do well on it.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

JennyF said:


> ...I heard that Weight Watchers had a newer program called "Freestyle" so I joined both Weight Watchers and took on a membership to Planet Fitness as well, committing to 6 months...
> ...I finally weighed in this past Sunday for the first time and to my surprise I was down 7 pounds my first week!...


I've never joined Weight Watchers. I have friends who did and love it. 

My cousin is a Spin Cycle Instructor at a gym. She looks amazing, of course. Whenever I see her my thoughts go to 'I can only hope to be so fit.' 

I now have a two-year membership at Anytime Fitness that I received as a gift this past Christmas. It took me over two weeks to get there due to the idea of 'what am I going to do when I get there'. 

I'm glad I finally got there. The trainer at AF walked me thru all the equipment and gave really good tips to get me started. I've been there everyday since. 

Congratulations on losing 7 pounds, that's a lot to lose in a week. You must be really working it!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

An international study on weight loss and types of diets reported that WW was the most successful program. The Mediterranean diet was the best for health and consistent weight.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

JennyF said:


> After 2 years of trying to lose weight, I had almost given up. I tried it all... Keto, Adkins, counting calories, exchange lists, etc.. I was at my wits end after Christmas this year because of all the weight I gained. I heard that Weight Watchers had a newer program called "Freestyle" so I joined both Weight Watchers and took on a membership to Planet Fitness as well, committing to 6 months. I'm sooooo glad I did it! My first week on the program, I was very cognizant of counting all my points and keeping track of my food intake. I really didn't expect to lose more than 1 or 2 pounds at most. Even then I was a bit of a skeptic.
> 
> I finally weighed in this past Sunday for the first time and to my surprise I was down 7 pounds my first week! I realize that much of it was water weight, but I know I'm continuing to loose this week as well because my clothes are already fitting me a little looser, not to mention I have more energy and I'm feeling better than I've felt in a few years. I LOVE this program and I'm never hungry either!
> 
> Are there any other Weight Watcher members here? I'd like to swap recipes and ideas for making the best use of this program.


I followed the WW program to a 100 lb weight loss many years ago and even now, if I've gained a bit of weight, I go back to the old program, count breads, fats & proteins until my jeans fit again.

Do they stil give new members that cabbage soup recipe? I was never fond of it as it was written and disliked the WW bread or their frozen meals.


----------



## rondallb (May 31, 2009)

Wife works nights at the ER. The employees together lost fifty pounds on the cabbage soup diet.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I bet the cabbage soup diet gives horrid smelling gas


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I lost 70 pounds over an 8 month period living a whole food, plant-based (WFPB) lifestyle. This lifestyle was also responsible for getting me off of five prescription drugs for high blood pressure, Type 2 diabetes, and poor cholesterol results. It's a simple lifestyle, if you follow some simple guidelines. There is with no counting of carbs, fat, protein, calories, etc.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I was never fond of the WW cabbage soup. I preferred a basic minestrone without the pasta and beans. I did make a cabbage soup and also substituted leeks for the cabbage in their recipe and used canned tomatoes instead of tomato paste. A bowl of soup, a salad or just a group of raw vegetables about 20 minutes before your actual meal can drastically cut down your appetite. At least this works very well for us.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

As with all sorts of high fiber foods it can take a while for your digestive system to adapt so there may be a gas problem but it usually sorts itself out as your body gets used to the food.


----------

